# VMR | Wheels ? 18? and 19" V705s in stock and ready to ship!



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*VMR | Wheels – 18” and 19" V705s in stock and ready to ship!*










*VMR | Wheels – 18” and 19" V705s in stock and ready to ship!*








V705s are in stock and ready to ship! 

*Available Finishes:* 
Hyper Silver
Gunmetal
Matte Black
Optional Powder Coat Colors

*Audi/VW 5x112 Fitments:*

18x8.5 ET35
18x9.5 ET45
19x8.5 ET35
19x9.5 ET45

*V705 Features: *
Deep Concave Design
Light weight, low pressure cast
JWL/VIA Certified.
Conforms with SAE J2530; TUV tests pending
One year warranty.

*Tire Packages:*

Wheel & Tire packages are available! With our in-house Hunter GSP 9700 Road-Force Balancing machine, our experienced technicians will flawlessly mount & road-force balance your setup, eliminating vibrations and preventing any chance of wheel damage due to the tire mounting procedure.

For all inquiries contact me directly via PM, email [email protected], or by phone at 714-442-7916 ext 107. You can also contact any of our authorized dealers for more info.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

PM's replied!!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

PMs replied!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

All orders have shipped!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Custom PC available!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Inquire about your set today!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Keep those orders coming!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

9.5 concave


----------

